# First Crysis 2 Screens?



## malware (Jan 16, 2008)

Soon enough and most likely fake enough, the first Crysis 2 screenshots are here. Nobody knows how these have made their way out of the Crytek HQ, but Czech website InCrysis.cz reports them as Crysis 2 screens.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jan 16, 2008)

Most likely fan based mod... Not that hard to create scenes like that.


----------



## Judas (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know.... those rocks look terrible


----------



## Rambotnic (Jan 16, 2008)

the waves also look a little edgy, not like crytek at all. anyway, i sure hope its fake.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

*Fake*

it maybe fake or really but why crytek didnt response to these Buzzes ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2008)

If they dont want no one to know if its fake or not,the best thing for crytek to do is say nothing.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 16, 2008)

yep id say fake for sure and welcome to tpu beny-Nvidia


----------



## xfire (Jan 16, 2008)

Has a gcard been invented that can play crysis-2?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2008)

The road signs look like the ones in hl2.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 16, 2008)

Id say crysis 2 will need 2015 hardware to run it properly.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> The road signs look like the ones in hl2.



I felt the same lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 16, 2008)

possibly a crysis expansion or another game altogether could also be earlier shot of when the game was in development

thats basically all i think it could be most turn out to be earlier development shots or fakes


----------



## btarunr (Jan 16, 2008)

If Crysis 2 is based on the same CryEngine2, then the current industry-standard should run it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 16, 2008)

How do we know this has anything to do with Crysis?  WOW 29 people viewing.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't give a flying piece of...

If the graphics stay the same as the first one it's absolutely fine with me. I just want the story to go on.
normal-mapped and phongshaded gravel isn't stuff that keeps me in front of the screen too long...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

first id like to say thank you to triprift for his merci ...
i found some info abuot these images that id like to say :
it has many possibility :
1- these are  normal show-off from CryEngine 2 that has been develped on web by some jobbers .
2- these are for a Console's Version that Farok Yerly (Maybe i wrote wrong) said it may take 6-15 months .
3- these are for PS3 hidden Project (but farook yerly said its not a hidden project . and we used a new Technology For FPS gaming for PS3)
4- these are show-off of optimized CryEngin2 For DX10 . ( updated Images to DX10 )
5- its maybe A edited images by map editors or some thing like this .
6- if you look at the land scapes youll & relief-mapping & POM you'll heedful that these images havent any respect with NEXT version . its maybe a Update of Crysis or next patchs those will come ...
im from foreign country . cuz of this sorry about my English .


----------



## das müffin mann (Jan 16, 2008)

does anyone know if they are even bothering releasing crysis for the 360 if so they shouldnt, there is no way it could ever live up to the glory of the pc


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 16, 2008)

There fake. They where made in the sand box editor. A little late posting those pictures ha, they been up for a while now. Your slow.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

> There fake. They where made in the sand box editor. A little late posting those pictures ha, they been up for a while now. Your slow.


youre speaking like you didnt read that post i have sent above ... :shadedshu


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 16, 2008)

All it looks like to me on the first picture is someone did a really bad job of oversharpening the photo.  The second...  zoom in and you will see the boat is actually not a part of the scene at all...


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats from someone who only has 3 post and those 3 post happen to be in this thread. Saw these days ago.





Beny-Nvidia said:


> youre speaking like you didnt read that post i have sent above ... :shadedshu


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 16, 2008)

That is probably just some fans, screwing around with the engine, i seen some screen's a week after Crysis launched, that looked much better than those..


----------



## Dangle (Jan 16, 2008)

This is prob just crysis 1 on very high all settings.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 16, 2008)

Dangle said:


> This is prob just crysis 1 on very high all settings.



Nope, this would be tweaked much higher than the game's Very High setting


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks more like Halo 2 than Crysis 2, to me. 

I'm hoping that Crytek uses the same Crysis engine, with some performance tweaks, throughout the entire trilogy. 

I also hope that they make a MUCH longer game this time around. Spending $50 for 20 hours of legit gameplay is ridiculous.


----------



## devguy (Jan 16, 2008)

Meh, I'd like an expansion pack for the single player mode (maybe with some "Team Instant Action" for multiplayer) for $24.99, requiring Crysis to play (reasonable).

Let's go get Prophet!


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 16, 2008)

to good to be true


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it's based off of the Crytek engine, though there is no way in hell it's Crysis 2.  The graphics in the screens don't look as good as the original.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2008)

Airbrushkid said:


> Thats from someone who only has 3 post and those 3 post happen to be in this thread. Saw these days ago.



and thats coming from somnen with 66 posts....looking at the normals around here id say i wouldnt fill yourself up with the tough complex just yet


----------



## anticlutch (Jan 17, 2008)

Airbrushkid said:


> There fake. They where made in the sand box editor. A little late posting those pictures ha, they been up for a while now. Your slow.



If you can manage to learn the difference(s) between there, their, they're, your, you're, where and were, maybe we'll be able to take you seriously.

In any case, if those screenshots are anything like what future games will look like, I can't wait. But then again, I'd much rather have a good storyline over awesome eye-candy...


----------



## newconroer (Jan 17, 2008)

I cannot agree with Erocker, those pics, especially the one with the road look quite nice. They're also quite a bit more smooth than Crysis is. 

Possibly they might be Far Cry 2 shots?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 17, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I cannot agree with Erocker, those pics, especially the one with the road look quite nice. They're also quite a bit more smooth than Crysis is.
> 
> Possibly they might be Far Cry 2 shots?


Look closely at the boat in the 2nd pic. Look at its shadows, lighting and the water around it. To me it looks utterly PS'ed BS.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How do we know this has anything to do with Crysis?  WOW 29 people viewing.



because the rocks /terrain REALLY look like crysis on very high textures. It does appear to be the cry engine, only souped up a little (It looks like very high, only the water appears better)


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 17, 2008)

So. You have over 3000 that means you sit home to much.




Solaris17 said:


> and thats coming from somnen with 66 posts....looking at the normals around here id say i wouldnt fill yourself up with the tough complex just yet


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

some of us with large post counts come on here at work, work at home, or have just been here for years... solaris has been here for nearly 3 years.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 17, 2008)

Airbrushkid said:


> So. You have over 3000 that means you sit home to much.



Chill.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 17, 2008)

So thats all you got is to pick on whether I use the right word. And those screens are bad if there suppose to be Crysis 2. They should be a hell of a lot better.





anticlutch said:


> If you can manage to learn the difference(s) between there, their, they're, your, you're, where and were, maybe we'll be able to take you seriously.
> 
> In any case, if those screenshots are anything like what future games will look like, I can't wait. But then again, I'd much rather have a good storyline over awesome eye-candy...


----------



## noname213423 (Jan 17, 2008)

*if those were even Crysis...*

why would the water look this crappy?


----------



## shoes (Jan 17, 2008)

*FarCry 2*

These actually look a lot like FarCry 2. The game is in the testing phase and from the unreleased flythrough I've seen, these screenshots look pretty similar. My impressions from the flythrough left me wondering why the hell FarCry 2 would not look as pretty as Crysis, but I just assumed it was meant as a conceptual demo only. The accompanying slides indicated FarCry 2 would be based on CryENGINE 2 just like Crysis, so hopefully it ends up looking just as good (oh  and if they could make it not rape my hardware this time, that would be awesome).


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

its possible farcry 2 is on unfinished/tweaked code too. For all we know they didnt like the water and wanted to redo it and thus the water is crap.


----------



## noname213423 (Jan 17, 2008)

*funny*

funny that doesnt look like africa...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

Airbrushkid said:


> Thats from someone who only has 3 post and those 3 post happen to be in this thread. Saw these days ago.


if your r boasting your 70 posts to me .
id like to say i'm coming here for learning something .
cuz of this i dont need post meter .
dont continue this conversation  . ok ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

any e-penis counts can go away now.

Experience and post counts arent relevant, lets keep this about far cry 2 and dodgy screenshots from this point on.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 17, 2008)

He's saying there from CryEngine 2. You say there Far Cry 2. So doe post count come into play here?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 17, 2008)

Drop the post count act or people will start losing posting privileges...


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 17, 2008)

Since they are on the same engine (or slightly tweaked versions of the same engine as Mussels said) they should have almost the same look and feel, the textures would be different and the structure of the models as they have different artists and animators (the FC2 team actually went to Africa or South America to study elements before production, the team has videos on youtube that can be found) it will have a slightly different appearance. Its my opinion that these are genuine Cryengine2 screens but they have been altered in photoshop, it looks like a duplicated layer with a gaussin blue + screen (layer style) on it (or similar changes, their are thousands of ways to skin a cow in photoshop).


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe its gonna use cryengine 3 cuz of this ubisoft and crytek are working on Far Cry 2 .


----------



## pead929 (Jan 18, 2008)

noname213423 said:


> funny that doesnt look like africa...



lol what are you new?  Africa has some pretty diverse terrain.  It also has a coast line that is 16,100 miles long.  Is it that hard to believe that it could be africa?   Looks like Far Cry 2 to me.  And i wouldn't say that water doesn't look good.  Looks better than a lot of games.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 18, 2008)

It takes years to develop a game engine like CryEngine or Unreal. There is almost no way or chance they would develop a new engine by now, its not economical or efficant.



Beny-Nvidia said:


> maybe its gonna use cryengine 3 cuz of this ubisoft and crytek are working on Far Cry 2 .


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

its just show-off of Cryengine 2 when it was not Complete .
not patch not Expansion Pack just show off that developed by jobbers .


----------



## Airbrushkid (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks like it maybe a custom map for Crysis. Not Crysis 2.

http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=598&lim=0&letter=R


----------



## omar_shaolin (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all, this is not crysis 2 ofcourse nor far cry 2, far cry 2 uses an engine called (Dunia) not CryEngine 2, u can check for videos on gametrailers.com, these pics look like someone messed with the sandbox2 editor, too much HDR lighting in the second pic and looks like shit, cuz they said crysis 2 will be motion picture quality grafex, and that ain't motion shit quality, it looks worse than crysis 1, doesn't feel right.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL!

Very amusing post!

XD

Made my day that.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 28, 2008)

if it is cryssis 2 where is the snow?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2008)

In the later levels?


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 28, 2008)

ur saying where starting again from point 1 and not from the point where the left the sinking schip???


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 28, 2008)

I was actually taking the piss, but hey, I wouldn't denounce that idea. It is an tropical island after all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

...im actually kinda upset...why couldnt they make a game.....that simply left off were the other ended?.....


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't get what the fuss is about, didn't we agree these were Far Cry 2 screens?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> I don't get what the fuss is about, didn't we agree these were Far Cry 2 screens?



actually funny thing is...i thought this was a FARCRY 2 thread....as which my statement still stands...


----------

